# Good Thermal Expansion Reference



## momech (Jul 27, 2011)

Does anyone have a good reference source for material properties that would include "coefficient of thermal expansion" for A105 carbon steel?


----------



## momech (Jul 27, 2011)

Found what I need in ASME B31.3.


----------

